# Platten reinigen - Igelkolben minimieren?



## evelyn (13. Juni 2013)

Ihr Lieben,... wie pflegt ihr eure Platten im Teich. Unsere haben einen so festen Belag, - bürsten hilft nicht viel?
gibt es Trick´s, Mittel etc...

und - __ Igelkolben - Ufer - WUCHERT!!! abschneiden oder ausreissen, wie haltet ihr den im Zaum?

LG Evelyn


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platten reinigen -  Igelkolben minimieren?*

Platten im Teich?


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platten reinigen -  Igelkolben minimieren?*

Susanne, Evelyn hat einen Schwimmteich, da kommt das durchaus mal vor!


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platten reinigen -  Igelkolben minimieren?*

ah suuuuuu.....   ok.. dann versteh ich das Problem, wunderte mich gerade...  hatte so Gehwegplatten vorm inneren AUge


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platten reinigen -  Igelkolben minimieren?*

Hallo evelyn,


evelyn schrieb:


> Igelkolben - Ufer - WUCHERT!!! abschneiden oder ausreissen, wie haltet ihr den im Zaum?
> LG Evelyn


schön schaun sie schon aus, die Igelkolben und Klärpflanzen sind sie auch noch.

Aber wuchern können sie ganz hervorragend.

Mit dem abschneiden das ist -wie man sich schon denken kann- nur von kurzem Erfolg.

Die kommen wieder, und wie.
Ich habe das Wurzelwerk, besser gesagt Geflecht, angehoben und mit einer Astschere getrennt. Das hört sich leichter an als es ist! Dieses Wurzelwerk, oder -geflecht, ist unheimlich dicht und massiv. Da darf man nicht zimperlich sein. Lieber zu viel raus als zu wenig. Wachsen tun sie eh wieder.


----------



## evelyn (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Platten reinigen -  Igelkolben minimieren?*

Danke Peter,... da muss dann mein "Mann" ran


----------

